# weight dropping a lot during pct



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

tomorrow ill be starting my 3rd week of pct, my cycle was test e @ 500mg a week for ten weeks, kickstarted the cycle with 30mg a day of metanabol for 3 weeks, didnt really feel any kick from them do at that dose, my pct is clomid and nolva 100/50/50/50, 20/20/20/20, i gained 14-15lb or there abouts which brought me up to 13st 1, i weighed myself this morning first thing and im now back down to 12st 5, is that a lot of wieght to be losing after a cycle, i tought i would have held onto at least 10lb, its really after ****in with my head losing that much weight, i know people say expect to lose weight but i didnt think id be dropping that much


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

So you have gained around 3kg if this is muscle thats good for 10 weeks, If your weight carries on going down then i will worry but not at the moment


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

I would imagine its water weight. There will probably be more to come off yet.

Keep eating and training hard. Your not loosing muscle, just the water.

You will find that when the water weight is gone you will look a bit smaller but more shredded.


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

That sounds like too much weight to lose tbh, whats your pct?


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Cra16 said:


> That sounds like too much weight to lose tbh, whats your pct?


pct clomid 100/50/50/50 nolva 20/20/20/20, starting week 3 tomorrow and thats what im thinking also it seems a lot to be losing, just sitting down there my girlfriend said that she notices the weightloss aswell, seriously ****ed off about this


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

chilisi said:


> It maybe water weight. Are you sustaining your diet?


ya my diet is good, no alcohol and eating good, every morning i wake up it goes down and down, i was given advise here to take the clomid and nolva first thing in the morning together, is this right bud? it seems to be a lot of water weight to be carrying, i didnt even look as if i was bloated while on cycle but now im feeling skinny and its ****in with my head!!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Are your calories the same as on cycle? Are you losing strength?


my calories are staying more or less the same yeah, strength is the same, dropped a few reps on flat bench alright but squatting and the rest are still up there.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

chilisi said:


> I wouldn't worry too much then. Better keep an eye on your water retention next cycle


cheers bud, roll on the summer for my second cycle.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Its water, you probably look better too now that some of the water is gone.

Me personally I would use the clomid at 100mg ED.

Dont worry.


----------



## pete g (Feb 11, 2011)

johnnyg said:


> pct clomid 100/50/50/50 nolva 20/20/20/20, starting week 3 tomorrow and thats what im thinking also it seems a lot to be losing, just sitting down there my girlfriend said that she notices the weightloss aswell, seriously ****ed off about this


Dont you just hate it when someone says your losing weight, surprised you didnt flip at her lol:laugh:

only kidding bud, definitely just water. Too quick for muscle loss. Just keep eating and training hard while your off!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

pete g said:


> Dont you just hate it when someone says your losing weight, surprised you didnt flip at her lol:laugh:
> 
> only kidding bud, definitely just water. Too quick for muscle loss. Just keep eating and training hard while your off!


i know bud , i just seen her looking at me from the corner of my eye and i said whats wrong and she says you defenetly lost weight, i was like **** sake i was gonna say ya you ****in gained weight, but then i said no its not worth it lol


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Its water, you probably look better too now that some of the water is gone.
> 
> Me personally I would use the clomid at 100mg ED.
> 
> Dont worry.


i would have used clomid at 100mg a day throughout pct but only had one box, clomid is expensive in ireland, well the people i know who sell it, dont sell it cheap!!


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Hows the libido goin throughout pct mate? everythin still tickin over?

I lost over half of what i gained efter last cycle, really messes wit your head but the few people commenting here have got it right, you'll be lighter/smaller but you'll look better after all the waters gone.

Jus keep training hard and eating!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

arosair said:


> Hows the libido goin throughout pct mate? everythin still tickin over?
> 
> I lost over half of what i gained efter last cycle, really messes wit your head but the few people commenting here have got it right, you'll be lighter/smaller but you'll look better after all the waters gone.
> 
> Jus keep training hard and eating!


libido is grand, no problems, what kind of gains did you make on your last cycle? it makes you feel a lot worse when you hear of fellas losing very little of their gains after their cycle ends..


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

thats what usually happens when you stop taking gear.

most people are over generous when quoting their post PCT weight.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

johnnyg said:


> libido is grand, no problems, what kind of gains did you make on your last cycle? it makes you feel a lot worse when you hear of fellas losing very little of their gains after their cycle ends..


I gained pretty quickly from the start, but it kinda slowed half-way and the gains were smaller but after twelve weeks I was up a total of 1st 8lb (22lb) but at 1 week after my four week pct i had lost a total of 13lb I was raging but the way i look at it is I gained 9lb of quality muscle, never wudve gained anything remotely near that natty, so yeah the head wrecking was worth it in the end!

For my next cycle im def gonna keep the diet much cleaner cause as you can see from the numbers i gained **** load of water (an a wee bit of fat too) and see how that changes the gain/loss ratio.


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

this is why my next cyle will be tbol because it dosent aromotise and therfore you wont get water weight gain and will lose hardley any of your gains, i lost all my weight i gained on my first cycle but thats because my traning motivation went down and so did my calories, i've just started gaining well again naturally, i'm not ready for my 2nd cycle yet though as i cant stop off the beer on weekends lol


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

arosair said:


> I gained pretty quickly from the start, but it kinda slowed half-way and the gains were smaller but after twelve weeks I was up a total of 1st 8lb (22lb) but at 1 week after my four week pct i had lost a total of 13lb I was raging but the way i look at it is I gained 9lb of quality muscle, never wudve gained anything remotely near that natty, so yeah the head wrecking was worth it in the end!
> 
> For my next cycle im def gonna keep the diet much cleaner cause as you can see from the numbers i gained **** load of water (an a wee bit of fat too) and see how that changes the gain/loss ratio.


what exactly was your cycle? you got savage gains there, i think no matter how good your diet is your gonna gain a **** load of water anyway, my diet was clean throughout the cycle and i still lost a good bit, my first real cycle anyway so im trying not to get myself to down about it, cant understand how some people gain 20lb or more on 500mg of test e alone and i only gained roughly 15lb, i suppose everyone reacts differently!!


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

I got ****ed about on my first cycle, was usin organon sustanon 250 amps, was on 500 a week and after 7 weeks it became totally clear they were bunk, after further research I found i had the amps with the testo'e'terone spelling instead of testosterone. Was totally gutted, Been told there was something in it, possibly low dose prop maybe and i genuinely got itchy nips during week 3 but nothing ever after that,

I asked few people on here weather i should bother with pct and a lay off or just get some quaity gear an start over straight away, got split reactions but im guessing you know which route i decided.

Got test 500 and some D-bol,

Used 45mg dbol weeks 1-4 and T-500 @ 1.5ml (750mg) weeks 1-12

I know this was a high dose but after religiously training/horsing food into me to find out it was all for nothing (EXTREMELY slight increase in size/strength) I was in no humour to be intelligent and safe (stupid lookin back now)

But that was my cycle, I been hitting gym really hard ever since and am lookin forward to my next one, not ready just yet.

Honestly though mate just take away that youve put on more muscle you ever could have natty, no point gettin depressed over loosin water,

Hope you get round to lokin at it that way. As soon as i realised that, i genuinely felt cool with the loses!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

arosair said:


> I got ****ed about on my first cycle, was usin organon sustanon 250 amps, was on 500 a week and after 7 weeks it became totally clear they were bunk, after further research I found i had the amps with the testo'e'terone spelling instead of testosterone. Was totally gutted, Been told there was something in it, possibly low dose prop maybe and i genuinely got itchy nips during week 3 but nothing ever after that,
> 
> I asked few people on here weather i should bother with pct and a lay off or just get some quaity gear an start over straight away, got split reactions but im guessing you know which route i decided.
> 
> ...


ya you were taking a lot more than me so thats why your gains were so big id say, i was metanabol but there ****, very weak, should have invested in dbol. my next cycle will be in july, deca and test e again id say, looking forward to it, cheers for the help dude!!!


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

arosair said:


> I got ****ed about on my first cycle, was usin organon sustanon 250 amps, was on 500 a week and after 7 weeks it became totally clear they were bunk, after further research I found i had the amps with the testo'e'terone spelling instead of testosterone. Was totally gutted, Been told there was something in it, possibly low dose prop maybe and i genuinely got itchy nips during week 3 but nothing ever after that,
> 
> I asked few people on here weather i should bother with pct and a lay off or just get some quaity gear an start over straight away, got split reactions but im guessing you know which route i decided.
> 
> ...


did you have any problems with the dbol? im dying to try the good stuff out not the **** polish stuff i had, a lot of people get a good boost at the start of the cycle instead of waiting 6 weeks for the test to kick in.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

johnnyg said:


> did you have any problems with the dbol? im dying to try the good stuff out not the **** polish stuff i had, a lot of people get a good boost at the start of the cycle instead of waiting 6 weeks for the test to kick in.


I used global brittanic dbol, seemed good enough to me, certainly seemed to blow up a bit, apparantly rohm or pro chem are supposed to be the dogs, so prob gonna try them next time, Im aimin for mid june myself for next cycle,


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

arosair said:


> I used global brittanic dbol, seemed good enough to me, certainly seemed to blow up a bit, apparantly rohm or pro chem are supposed to be the dogs, so prob gonna try them next time, Im aimin for mid june myself for next cycle,


not too sure would i be over doing it the next time if i added dbol to the cycle, thinking of deca and test e, dont want my liver falling out but ill def be thinking of it some day down the line!


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Some people take high doses for long lengths, I reckon a four week kicker of 30mg dbol wud be gr8 way to start cycle, if your worried bout liver just make sure you dont get sucked in by the early dbol results (youll be impressed) and decide to continue on for another couple, after 4 weeks your test e will be kicking in to continue seeing your gains, an then shortly after that the deca will be doing its job too, so 4 weeks is fine.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

johnnyg said:


> i would have used clomid at 100mg a day throughout pct but only had one box, clomid is expensive in ireland, well the people i know who sell it, dont sell it cheap!!


its really not that expensive- just order your PCT online rather than using "a source" so 80s!

Now I'm probably going to get flamed, and i preface by saying I don't buy everything he says, BUT the cycle theory proposed by Author L Rea ("building the perfect beast") has A LOT to be said for it in terms of keeping gains- the way he layers AAS/PCT&cortisol suppression and further anabolic growth without AAS, means that if you follow his "phase cycling theory" you can effectively do multiple 8-9 weeks cycles in a row, where you have 1-2 weeks of gear in between, but still grow (using say insulin/gh- yes it does overlap after 2weeks into high androgens for 2 weeks).

Definitely worth a read, am running this style of cycle from next month (been clean 2 months now).


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> its really not that expensive- just order your PCT online rather than using "a source" so 80s!


Hes in ireland though, last thing we want is packages comin through customs with pharm or medi or some **** on the package,

UK -steroids legal

EIRE- in same class as crack cocaine! scumbags ;-( |know clomid aint a steroid but any sort of pills/vials etc draw the wrong attention


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Please no links guy...........


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Please no links guy...........


apologies- I'd seen links to united pharmacies for non- steroid purposes, so thought this is OK. I'll not do that in the future. Feel free delete/edit my message if required.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

arosair said:


> Hes in ireland though, last thing we want is packages comin through customs with pharm or medi or some **** on the package,
> 
> UK -steroids legal
> 
> EIRE- in same class as crack cocaine! scumbags ;-( |know clomid aint a steroid but any sort of pills/vials etc draw the wrong attention


I'm in Oz til the end of the month, they treat Ipamorelin and Mod GRF (1-29) same as HGH! (illegal!!) and EVERY pro-hormone is treated as steroid.. so yeah I get it.. and HCG is a banned import!!! as is Clomid as well.. (nolvadex is ok though! LOL); well this enforced "natural state" i find myself in is sure to be good for my receptors... wish I could run PCT apart from nolva! LOL

I didn't think EIRE was like that as well..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Now to be fair saying unitedpharmacies would be ok, just cant do the hyperlink.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

arosair said:


> Hes in ireland though, last thing we want is packages comin through customs with pharm or medi or some **** on the package,
> 
> UK -steroids legal
> 
> EIRE- in same class as crack cocaine! scumbags ;-( |know clomid aint a steroid but any sort of pills/vials etc draw the wrong attention


i ordered pins few months back from a uk website that the boys here told me about, had no problem getting them in the post, whether it was just luck now i dont know because i also ordered a multi vitamin pack last year from poland and when i got the package customs had cut it open to see what was inside, hard to tell if its safe or not..


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Now to be fair saying unitedpharmacies would be ok, just cant do the hyperlink.


unitedpharmacies? are they in the uk or the u.s?


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> I'm in Oz til the end of the month, they treat Ipamorelin and Mod GRF (1-29) same as HGH! (illegal!!) and EVERY pro-hormone is treated as steroid.. so yeah I get it.. and HCG is a banned import!!! as is Clomid as well.. (nolvadex is ok though! LOL); well this enforced "natural state" i find myself in is sure to be good for my receptors... wish I could run PCT apart from nolva! LOL
> 
> I didn't think EIRE was like that as well..


ya its a balls, id say its 50/50 whether your package would get through customs, wouldnt want to be spending a lot of money on gear and for it to get seized!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

johnnyg said:


> unitedpharmacies? are they in the uk or the u.s?


I have no idea, never ordered from them before.


----------



## Parabolic (Aug 4, 2010)

You may be dropping weight but how are you looking in mirror?

You also said your strength hasn't gone down much well that says it all really dude.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Eat more.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Parabolic said:


> You may be dropping weight but how are you looking in mirror?
> 
> You also said your strength hasn't gone down much well that says it all really dude.


im not looking to bad now bud, bit smaller but a lot more lean and my waist seems to be smaller, my strength hasnt gone down much anyway, def not my squats, gone down a few reps on my bench alright.


----------



## Quade (Apr 14, 2011)

You must take serious action about the drooping weight and perform every action under the supervision of a good trainer.... Because it is very critical that you faced...


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Quade said:


> You must take serious action about the drooping weight and perform every action under the supervision of a good trainer.... Because it is very critical that you faced...


wtf?


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Quade said:


> You must take serious action about the drooping weight and perform every action under the supervision of a good trainer.... Because it is very critical that you faced...


lmaoooo ahahahahahahahahaha, really?


----------

